# Komme nicht hinter den Sattel...



## Donnerknall81 (10. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mir vor n paar Monaten n neues Rad gegönnt, ein Canyon Nerve XC.
Wenn ich steil bergab fahre komme ich mit dem Hintern nicht gut hinter den Sattel. Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl meine Beine sind zu kurz   Könnt ihr euch vorstellen was ich meine?
Laut Canyon Homepage war die empfohlene Rahmengröße genau zwischen S und M, hab dann S genommen.
Woran kann das liegen bzw was kann ich machen?


----------



## Der Toni (10. September 2011)

Donnerknall81 schrieb:


> ...Woran kann das liegen bzw was kann ich machen?



Sattelstütze beim steil bergabfahren runter machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giles (10. September 2011)

Den Sattel tieferstellen?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (10. September 2011)

Wie gross biste denn? Du hast doch schon die kleinste grösse, deshalb sollte es klappen. der vorbau ist der 70mm?


----------



## Donnerknall81 (10. September 2011)

Aber wegen ner 5m Abfahrt absteigen und Sattel verstellen ist ja auch nicht so praktikabel  Hab mir auch schon überlegt ne Variostütze zu holen. Der PReis Schreckt mich nur etwas ab.
Aber ist das Problem ansich normal? Habt ihr diese Problem auch? Oder liegt es einfach an meinen kurzen Beinen die nicht zum Rad passen?


----------



## giles (10. September 2011)

Also im Gelände fahre ich prinzipiell den Sattel tiefer.

Ansonsten verstelle ich den Sattel bei der Fahrt (Schnellspanner auf, Sattel runter, Sattel wieder klemmen). Mit ein wenig Übung klappt das Schliessen bereits mit den Oberschenkeln. Und so unverhofft kommen die Abfahrten ja meist nicht. Variostütze ist natürlich die bequemere Variante, jedoch auch die teurere


----------



## Toolkid (10. September 2011)

Es könnte auch am Sattel oder deinen Vorstellung von dieser Position liegen. Definiere mal "komme nicht gut hinter den Sattel" etwas näher. Kannst du keine 20cm nach hinten rutschen, stört der Sattel wenn du mit Arsch überm HR bist oder wo genau liegt das Problem. Evtl hilft auch ein Foto.


----------



## Donnerknall81 (10. September 2011)

@ trailbiker: bin 1,72cm und der Vorbau ist ca 80mm, könnten aber auch 75mm sein 

Also wenn ich nach hinten will Stören mich die "Ohren" vom Sattel  Eigtl müsste man ja deswegen leichte O-Beine machen, aber dazu sind meine Beine zu kurz, dann komm ich auch nicht hinter den Sattel 
Ich komme schon mit Druck hinter den Sattel, viel schwieriger ist es wieder nach vorne zu kommen. Und je nach Gelände gibts dann halt problematische Situationen.

Müsste jetzt zum Vergleich mal wieder mein Hardtail fahren, aber ich glaube da hatte ich das Problem nicht.


----------



## Braunbaer (10. September 2011)

Also CANONs sind zwar prinzipiell relativ lang, aber so lang nun auch wieder nicht. Auf Größe S sollte eigentlich jeder hinter den Sattel kommen. Das gelingt sogar mit Schrittlänge 88cm und einem Rahmen in Größe L sehr gut.

Vielleicht ist Dein Sattel zu weit nach hinten gestellt? Wie ist denn Deine Schrittlänge?

Braunbär.


----------



## sparkfan (10. September 2011)

Donnerknall81 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich nach hinten will Stören mich die "Ohren" vom Sattel



Falscher Sattel?



Donnerknall81 schrieb:


> Müsste jetzt zum Vergleich mal wieder mein Hardtail fahren, aber ich glaube da hatte ich das Problem nicht.



Nimm mal testweise den Sattel vom HT. Vielleicht klappt's dann besser.


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (10. September 2011)

Donnerknall81 schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl meine Beine sind zu kurz
> ...
> Laut Canyon Homepage war die empfohlene Rahmengröße genau zwischen S und M, hab dann S genommen.



Das Problem könnte auch an der Sattelüberhöhung liegen. Ein (zu) kleiner Rahmen kann zwar bergrunter ganz lustig sein, aber nur mit Sattel unten. Ist der Sattel oben, dann hört der Spaß auf, weil der Lenker dann eigentlich zu tief ist, und somit die Bewegungsfreiheit nach hinten stark eingeschränkt wird.
Je länger die Beine im Gegensatz zur gesamten Körpergröße sind, desto ausgeprägter ist auch das Problem. Ich weiß wovon ich rede, denn bei mir sind mit 1,97m und langen Beinen die Rahmen *immer* zu klein.



Donnerknall81 schrieb:


> Woran kann das liegen bzw was kann ich machen?



Z.B. einen Lenker mit mehr Rise probieren, um vorne höher zu kommen. Bei Deiner Größe sollte das bergauf keine Nachteile mit sich bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (11. September 2011)

Es ist die Lenkerhöhe und teils die Vorbaulänge. Ich bin auch son Langbeiner. Fahre "unerfreulicherweise" auch gerne tiefe Lenker, komme damit auf Abfahrten einfach viel besser klar. 
Für mich ist die einzige dauerhaft praktikable Lösung an Bike die auch zum (Mittelgebirgs-)Touren / Marathons / CC-Rennen verwendet werden sone Variostütze. Bin da mit der RS Reverb ziemlich zufrieden. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Guru (11. September 2011)

Ich habe bei meinem alten Scott das gleiche Problem, da liegt es eindeutig am langen Oberrohr (ist ein 20" bei 174cm  ). Sattel runter ist die einzige Lösung, auch ein schmalerer Sattel bringt da nix, habs ausprobiert. 

Variostütze halte ich für bequem, aber im Endeffekt unnötig (nicht unnütz). Eine sauber gefettete Sattelstütze ist in 1 Sekunde versenkt, man muss nur kurz anhalten - was wir aber vor Abfahrten eh immer machen. (Paar Sprüche klopfen, nochmal was trinken und ab gehts).


----------



## Trialbiker82 (11. September 2011)

> @ trailbiker: bin 1,72cm und der Vorbau ist ca 80mm, könnten aber auch 75mm sein



80er Vorbau, Grösse S und 1,72 groß das müßte eigentlich klappen. 
Ich würd behaupten das die Sattelstütze zu weit draussen ist und wie schon gesagt die Sattelüberhöhung zu viel ist.


----------



## Donnerknall81 (11. September 2011)

So, jetzt hab ich mal ein paar Sachen gemessen und mit dem Hardtail verglichen.

Sattelüberhöhung:
Hardtail: 0cm
Fully: -1cm  ja,Lenker is sogar höher

Länge Griff -> hintere Sattelkante (erschien mir sinnvoller als Oberrohr da verschieden breite Lenker):
Hardtail: 82cm
Fully: 77cm

Sattelbreite jeweils 13,5cm.

Der Vorbau am Fully ist 75mm.

Bin jetzt beide kurz nochmal Probegefahren. Auch am Hardtail streife ich etwas aber komm gut vor und zurück. Aber am Fully komm ich nur mit Druck nach hinten und nach vorne nur schlecht, weil ich ja erst an der breiten Sattelstelle vorbei muss.


----------



## Child3k (12. September 2011)

Hört sich für mich jetzt seltsam an mit den Werten sollts doch eig. gehn? Vielleicht würde auch ein noch kürzerer Vorbau helfen ... aber vllt. isses auch auf dem neuen Bike nur ne Gewöhnungssache?


----------



## Donnerknall81 (12. September 2011)

Also Gewöhnungssache glaub ich mal nicht, ich hab es ja jetzt oft explizit versucht.

Werd mir wohl mal nen andern Vorbau holen. Bin jetzt schon mit dem Sattel einen cm vor, es wurde ein bißchen besser... Aber irgendwie macht es mich jetzt schon stutzig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (12. September 2011)

foto, seitansicht.


----------



## Donnerknall81 (12. September 2011)

So, also mal hier drei Fotos.

Nur Bike:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/977215

Normal sitzend:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/977213

Und die Position wo`s klemmt:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/977214

Also normal sitzend schaut das Radl fast etwas mickrig aus 
Und nein, ich hab keine so große Plautze, der Pulli steht ab


----------



## scylla (13. September 2011)

Könnte es sein, dass du beim Hardtail einfach nie ganz so weit nach hinten gehst (relativ zum Sattel gesehen) wie beim Fully? a) weil du mit dem Fully ganz andere Sachen fährst oder b) weil das HT länger ist oder c) beides?
Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären!

Ich komme an keinem Rad richtig hinter den Sattel ohne O-Beine machen zu müssen, bzw. wenn ich weite Shorts an habe verheddere ich mich auch schon mal damit am Sattel, wenn ich hinter dem Sattel hänge und wieder nach vorne muss. 
Lösung -> Sattel runter, wenn's runter geht


----------



## rofl0r (13. September 2011)

Auf dem Foto sieht er so aus, das du zwar den Hintern nach hinten bewegst, am Lenker aber unveraendert bleibst. Um richtig nach hinten zu kommen must du auch mit den Schultern(ganzem Oberkoerper weiter nach hinten und dazu must du den lenker mehr von hinten greifen (arme aber nicht ganz durchstrecken sonst kanst nicht mehr lenken), du greifst noch zu sehr von oben...moeglicherweise weil deine bremshebel zu weit unten stehen und du sonst nicht mehr ran kommst 

Edit sagt: der Sattel ist recht weit vorne, den wuerde ich mehr nach hinten schieben...


----------



## dukestah (13. September 2011)

irgendwie sieht das fahrrad echt zu klein aus oder die bilder sind eigenartig. aber streck mal die arme mehr und beweg den gesamten körper quasi parallel zum boden nach hinten. einfach den hintern richtig nach hinten rausstrecken, so als ob du gerade gef**** werden willst 
du kannst zum üben der bewegung auch mal einfach ohne sattel fahren (im hinterhof oder so, nicht gleich aufn trail) es ist meist gar nicht nötig soweit runter zu gehen, führt auch schnell zu lustigen streifen am hintern, sondern einfach nur den körper nach hinten schieben. kann man auch an nem tisch üben, an der kante festhalten und dann den körper vor und zurück bewegen, dabei die füße lassen wo sie sind. mit jeans sollte es auch kein problem sein, bei baggy bikeshorts ist das dann schon etwas anspruchsvoller


----------



## Guru (13. September 2011)

Ellbogen runter!! Rest wird dann von selbst richtig. (Es geht nämlich nicht nur um "nach hinten", sondern auch "nach unten"!)

siehe hier oder hier.


----------



## dukestah (13. September 2011)

man sieht auf den bildern aber auch sehr gut, dass der hintern nicht wirklich 'runter' geht, der oberkörper legt sich sicherlich etwas tiefer, durch die gestreckte haltung, dazu müssen auch die ellenbogen tiefer, das ist korrekt, aber halt nicht aufs hinterrad setzen, wie man es auch des öfteren sieht


----------



## Guru (13. September 2011)

Jop, nach unten soll der allgemeine Schwerpunkt, nicht nur der Hintern. Dass der Hintern nach hinten rausgeht ist eher die Folge davon, nicht die Ursache.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (13. September 2011)

Noch ein Punkt den man bedenken sollte: Beim hast du die eigentliche Sitzposition wenn du, naja eben sitzt. Inklusive SAG des Dämpfers. D. h. wenn der Dämpfer entlastet wird weil du vom Sattel gehst ist der Sattel im Verhältnis höher als beim HT. Musste mich da zuesrt auch dran gewöhnen. Kam mir bei Passagen die ich mit dem HT noch normal gefahren hätte wie auf nem Schleudersitz vor. Habe dann zunächst den Sattel generell etwas tiefer gemacht und später ne Reverb eingebaut. Also für All-Mountain Einsatz eine absolute Spaß-Steigerung!!

Ach ja, das mit dem einsacken beim draufsitzen beeinflusst auch den Winkel des Sattels, was ich anfangs schmerzhaft feststellen musste. Deshalb zeigt bei mir im Stand die Nase etwas nach unten, wenn ich drauf sitze ist er dann waagerecht


----------



## dubbel (13. September 2011)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Beim hast du die eigentliche Sitzposition wenn du, naja eben sitzt.


hä?! 





Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> D. h. wenn der Dämpfer entlastet wird weil du vom Sattel gehst ...


moment, jetzt wird's konfus: 
wo geht denn die gewichtskraft hin, wenn ich vom sattel gehe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerknall81 (13. September 2011)

Kaum kommen die Fotos hagelt es Tips 

Ich bin jetzt selbst etwas erschrocken als ich mich von der Seite gesehen hab. Also werd ich mal daran arbeit weiter runter zu kommen. Aber Hintern weiter nach hinten geht nicht, weil in der Position wie auf dem Foto blockierts an den Schenkeln.

Ich werde erstmal den Sattel wieder nach hinten stellen und versuchen weiter nach unten zu kommen, vielleicht löst sich ja das Problem von selbst.

Danke schonmal an alle für die Tips!


----------



## Guru (13. September 2011)

Denk an die Ellbogen...


----------



## Donnerknall81 (15. September 2011)

Also, jetzt funktionierts ganz gut 

Sattel zurück, die Ellenbogen runter und drauf schauen, dass man komplett mit Oberkörper weiter runterkommt... tata, super Fahrgefühl den Berg runter ohne das man hinter dem Sattel hängen muss  Also Danke für die Tipps, am Ende wars doch hauptsächlich die Fahrtechnik!


----------



## Marc B (16. September 2011)

Eine Variostütze ist prinzipiell super, eigentlich ein Muss im Mittelgebirge, siehe *mein Artikel dazu* 

Und wenn du stark abbremsen musst, ist es wichtig hinter den Sattel zu gehen:







Viel Spaß mit deinem Canyon weiterhin!


----------



## Guru (16. September 2011)

Donnerknall81 schrieb:


> Also, jetzt funktionierts ganz gut
> 
> Sattel zurück, die Ellenbogen runter und drauf schauen, dass man komplett mit Oberkörper weiter runterkommt... tata, super Fahrgefühl den Berg runter ohne das man hinter dem Sattel hängen muss  Also Danke für die Tipps, am Ende wars doch hauptsächlich die Fahrtechnik!





Schön!


----------



## DerBergschreck (22. November 2013)

Donnerknall81 schrieb:


> Also, jetzt funktionierts ganz gut
> 
> Sattel zurück, die Ellenbogen runter und drauf schauen, dass man komplett mit Oberkörper weiter runterkommt... tata, super Fahrgefühl den Berg runter ohne das man hinter dem Sattel hängen muss



So muss das aussehen:






Was bei den ersten Veruschen so zu fahren erst einmal irritiert ist das Gefühl, dass man den Kopf verdammt weit vorne hat. Ich dachte dann immer, dass ich zu frontlastig bin, bei der Handhabung im Trail habe ich aber schnell gemerkt, dass das nicht der Fall ist. Man kann trotzdem harte Bremsungen machen und das mit dem Körper gut ausgleichen.


----------

